# Looking for Info on HMS Monkshood



## tedwatt (Feb 15, 2007)

My father was in the RN during WW2. Among the ships on which he served were HMS Courageous (he was in the water for more than 3 hours after she went down) and HMS Monkshood, a corvette. There is a lot of stuff available for the Courageous, but I have not come across any pictures or info about the Monkshood. I would also like to find more about my father's war - I know he was on Atlantic and Murmansk convoys. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

HMS MONKSHOOD

Built by Fleming & Ferguson, Paisley, Scotland
Yard: No 569 
(Laid down) 01.10.1940 
(Launch) 17.04.1941

1945-50 decommissioned
1948 sold for use as merchant ship - *W R Strang *

Flower Class Corvette 

(Pennant) K207 
(Commissioned) 31.07.1941
(Length OA) 62.48m 
(Beam) 10.06m 
(Draft) 4.04m 
(Standard displacement) 940 t 
(Full displacement) 1,180 t 

Armament) 1 × 102mm
1 × 40mm
4-6 × 20mm / 12.7mm
ASW (0-1×hedgehog, 1-2×DCL, 1-2×DCR)

(Propulsion) 2 × S.E cylindrical boilers, 1 × vertical triple expansion reciprocating engines @ 2750 hp, (single shaft) 

(Speed) 16 (knots) 
(Crew of 85 )

*W R Strang *was a Whaler based in New Zealand.


----------



## tedwatt (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks, Chris. Any idea where I could search for a photo? Have tried Old Steamships without success.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

I have sent you a Private Message showing you where to get a picture

Kind regards

Chris.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

There is a website for the Flower class corvettes. The link is: 
http://p214.ezboard.com/btheflowerclasscorvetteforums

You could also try these ones:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flower_class_corvette
http://uboat.net/allies/warships/ship/4793.html

Happy hunting

Karl


----------



## tedwatt (Feb 15, 2007)

Karl,

Thank you for the info - will look at the links. It will be interesting to put together some stuff on my father's navy career, which I found today from old relatives, spanned the period 1927 to 1945, with a six week break in 1939 during which he took up a shore job with Clarke Chapmans before being recalled for the war.

Regards,
Ted


----------



## Spiralling Steel (Mar 18, 2013)

If you go to clydesite.co.uk and click on Builder company name then scroll down and click on to Fleming & Ferguson Paisley, then click SEARCH, then scroll down to 1941 you will find Monkshood, click on the name and you will find a description and Photograph. Good luck


----------

